# Raising a console



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Do an aluminum skeleton base and you can put stuff under it


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

It might be easier to glass in a pod under the steering wheel to raise it up. 

Is it a tilt wheel? If not adding a tilt will raise it a few inches too.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Someone can make aluminum tube legs for one of these + a rigging tube and you're set.

https://boatmetals.com/product/fiberglass-upper-control-box/

https://www.marinefiberglassdirect....upper-steering-station-25-5-x-16-x-14-cmsts25


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Ensure you have enough control cable and wiring to raise the console. If you are going to go through the trouble to elevate it, elevate it enough to be comfortable. (Buy or build a new console if you are serious)


----------



## levidog (May 14, 2017)

I've looked at tilt wheels and was thinking that may be enough lift to solve the problem.
I also realize that to do it right...I should do it right and get a good console put in there. I haven't checked the length of the steering cable, electronics, etc. That would definitely be a good place to start.
Thanks for all the feedback from everyone. I've never really done fiberglass work other then small repairs. A little hesitant to mess up my toy.

It must be windy in other places too...not really worth going gout there today with it blowing all over the place. Or I'm just lazy today.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

One of the manufacturers make an extension kit to raise the wheel. Not sure which one but I have seen them on a couple different occasions.


----------



## hunterbrown (Feb 17, 2014)

There's a 98 mirage in the for sale section right now with an east cape style raised console. It might give you some ideas


----------



## hunterbrown (Feb 17, 2014)

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/custom-maverick-mirage-ii-16-000.61840/


----------



## levidog (May 14, 2017)

hunterbrown said:


> https://www.microskiff.com/threads/custom-maverick-mirage-ii-16-000.61840/


Thanks Hunter. That is kind of a cool idea to easily raise the console. He must've run the steering cable and the wiring thru the tubing...???

Thanks for all the info guys. I'll take before and after pics as soon as the funds are realized from "Wife Bank of South Florida". It seems the loan department has gone out for a long lunch.......


----------



## Stauter (Jan 20, 2012)

Pics of my raised console. I run the boat from rear deck and seat is hinged to swing down and out of the way.


----------



## levidog (May 14, 2017)

That is a really cool set up!! The amount thought and work that went into that boat is incredible. Super clean looking inside the cockpit.
The woodwork on that boat is amazing. What do you put on the wood to protect it? I was thinking of actually using something like that to build a 3" base under the original console to raise it that way.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Tilt helms are real specific w orientation of the tilt. Not the best option for small console


levidog said:


> I've looked at tilt wheels and was thinking that may be enough lift to solve the problem.
> I also realize that to do it right...I should do it right and get a good console put in there. I haven't checked the length of the steering cable, electronics, etc. That would definitely be a good place to start.
> Thanks for all the feedback from everyone. I've never really done fiberglass work other then small repairs. A little hesitant to mess up my toy.
> 
> It must be windy in other places too...not really worth going gout there today with it blowing all over the place. Or I'm just lazy today.


u
Also great time to replace cables etc.


----------



## Stauter (Jan 20, 2012)

levidog said:


> That is a really cool set up!! The amount thought and work that went into that boat is incredible. Super clean looking inside the cockpit.
> The woodwork on that boat is amazing. What do you put on the wood to protect it? I was thinking of actually using something like that to build a 3" base under the original console to raise it that way.


Thanks! We are proud of her. We used AwlWood by Awlgrip. Stuff is amazing.


----------

